# D!str(+)yers Gamescom Tagebuch



## D!str(+)yer (9. August 2010)

Mit der Bestellung meiner Tickets eröffne ich auch schon mal mein Tagebuch 

Wie bereits letztes Jahr werde ich Donnerstag + Samstag dort sein.

Da ich aus der letzten Gamescom was gelernt habe, gehe ich die Sache jetzt was anders an 

Donnerstags werde ich mich darauf konzentrieren was zu zocken, wenn es so leer ist wie letztes Jahr muss man nämlich nicht so viel anstehen ^^

Vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen. Ich werde an meinem Clan shirt zu erkennen sein


----------



## ugimen (9. August 2010)

ich werd zu 98% mit meiner freundin da sein...
(die abstempeln auf der Wii ecke und mich verdünnisieren...)

hab mir vorgenommen das ich mir für die gamescom tage frei haben möchte (höchstens nacht schicht schieben werde)

also wenn sonst wer dort hin will aus düren , ich bin dabei mit der bahn ...

hoffe das ist jetzt nicht falsch, wenn ich das hier reinschreibe...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. August 2010)

Solange jetzt nicht jeder hier ankommt kannste es schon posten.
Die die aus der Gegend kommen können ja gerne den Thread missbrauchen. Ich werde auch mit dem Zug ab Düren abfahren


----------



## DrSin (10. August 2010)

Viel Spaß!
Ich werde mir das ganze dann in 3 Wochen nach dem Urlaub ansehen, dieses Jahr mach ich das nicht mit, letztes Jahr war mir das zu voll und bin und bleib ein Leipzig Anhänger


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. August 2010)

So eben wurde ich für Donnerstag in die EA VIP Lounge eingeladen


----------



## zcei (10. August 2010)

So deinen Traum vom "Donnerstags-leer-sein" muss ich jetzt leider zerstören. Die meisten Bundesländer haben noch Ferien und es werden somit (anders als die Jahre zuvor) aus NRW ein Haufen Leute da einströmen.
Samstag wird wahrscheinlich wieder am vollsten sein.

Warum eig Donnerstag und Samstag und nicht auch noch Freitag (und/oder Sonntag)?

Bin ja auch da, wie man unschwer in der Signatur sehen kann 

Gruß,
zcei


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. August 2010)

Abwarten 
Ich bezweifle das es Donnerstag brechend voll sein wird.
Es gibt ja nicht nur Kiddies die da hin laufen 

Donnerstag weil ich für Donnerstag in die EA VIP Lounge eingeladen wurde und Samstag weil ich dann mit Kollegen noch ma hin fahre.
Für weitere Tage sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. August 2010)

Abwarten 

Wir sind Donnerstag ja auch da...
Was willst du denn so in dieses Tagebuch schreiben ? Immerhin führn Zcei und ich auch eins und eine komplette Dopplung wäre ja doof...

Frink


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. August 2010)

Das kann ich jetzt wohl schlecht sagen. Ich weiß ja noch nicht was ich sehe und erlebe nicht war 
Es wird aber sicher so viel geben das es nur wenige Dopplung gibt, siehe letztes Jahr.
Mach dir keine Unnötigen Gedanken.


----------



## zcei (10. August 2010)

Hehee, dann übernimmst du den EA VIP Bereich  und Umgebung 

Denke du wirst ja nen 18er Band haben, kannst dann ja den Teil übernehmen  Weiß noch nicht ob wir alle da reinkommen werden


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. August 2010)

Hey ich hol mir eine Dauerkarte und werde entweder in Köln übernachten oder halt die 20min nachhause fahren, letzteres ist wohl sinnvoller


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2010)

Ich werde auch wie im letzten Jahr meine Erlebnisse in einem eigenen Tagebuch mitteilen. 
Auf deins bin ich schon gespannt, denn wie immer werde ich doch Sachen entdecken, bei denen ich mich fragen, wieso ich die nicht gesehen habe.
Also schonmal ein fettes DANKE für deine Mühen!!
Viel Spaß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. August 2010)

Kein Thema. Freu mich schon riesig auf morgen 

Mein Zug kommt morgen um ~9:50h Köln/Messe an. Falls auch wer mit der RE1 Richtung Hamm fährt, ich werd irgendein Clan shirt anhaben mit "Dissi" oder "D!str(+)yer" drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugimen (19. August 2010)

ich war da bis 16.10 danach hab ich mir 2-3 blasen pro ferse geholt, vom rum stehen mit meiner freundin.

morgen vormittag / mittag bin ich mit meinem bruder da, dem olen "ich-liebe-ego-shooter-und-flug-simulationen-typ"


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

so gerade von tag 2 zurück 

Brauch erst mal was zu essen und ne dusche, dann gibts Bilder und storys 
So viel vor ab, die 3te GTX 460 ist wieder an einen PCGHX'ler gegangen ^^


----------



## zcei (21. August 2010)

Greetz 

Bist ja gut an meinen Score rangekommen  aber nicht übertroffen 

Hast die GrakA gut hochgezogen oder?
Welche Werte hattest du drin?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Greetz
> 
> Bist ja gut an meinen Score rangekommen  aber nicht übertroffen
> 
> ...




Ich hab ja nicht direkt gegen dich gebattelt, sonst wäre ich wohl mehr Risiko eingegangen 

Ich hatte ~CPU 3980MHz und die GraKa auf 970/1280.
RAM war save auf ~1450Mhz oder so. das hat sicher was gekostet.


Wären nicht nach 2 mal Bios und reboot bereits 7 meiner 10 Minuten vorbei gewesen hätte ich mehr versucht.
Man hat das teil langsam gebootet 

//edit
Und danke für die Glückwünsche ^^


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2010)

Glückwunsch zur GTX460  Wer war dein Konkurrent? Ein Mod von hier oder?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

Danke 
Jop. Pokerclock dürfte vorlegen. Dann kam noch wer der wohl keinen score hin bekommen hat und ich dürfte mich am ende noch mal versuchen ^^


----------



## GaAm3r (21. August 2010)

War auch in der ersten Reihe , da hast du den Mod aber abgezogen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2010)

Waren ja nur 2k mehr.
Komfortabel war der Vorsprung nicht. Pockerclock muss sich damit nicht verstecken


----------



## zcei (22. August 2010)

Ich will ja nix sagen aber du hast geilere Settings als ich drin 


Ich hatte 3960MHz auf der CPU 903/1280 auf der GPU und dann (ok der ist besser) 1604MHz RAM..
Trotzdem mehr Punkte..  ich lucker.

Irgendwann battlen wir uns mal 

Gruß
zcei


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Irgendwann battlen wir uns mal
> 
> Gruß
> zcei




Auf jeden Fall


----------

